# Owl's Creek 5-10 6pm



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Man, I dunno why,but I did...Still achin from Sunday...

Light winds,water was pretty clear,the water was like glass

Fished a couple of Trouty lookin holes by the museum and North of the boat launch....nada....
Paddled to the Inlet and the Croatan side....Loooked Like I came during the top of the incoming.Got a few bumps on the Yozuri.Fished till 830pm


So my second outing....got a strike out.Not discouraged...looks like I'm gonna try them stripers and flatties next @ the HRBT.

Hope ta see some of ya yakkers then!


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Go to HRBT with Ric tonight. You won't be dissapointed. I went last night. Blues, striper, and shad everywhere. No trout.


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Dock lights dude... Dock lights.
TC


----------

